# Malaysian looking for job opportunity in Australia



## rofidahazman (Sep 19, 2013)

Hello,

I visited Australia for the first time in April this year- Sydney and Newcastle specifically. I fell in love with the country on the first day I arrived when in the car from Sydney Airport to a friend's place in Narrabeen. Since then I've been looking for ways on how can I live in Australia - studying or working? In July, I visited Perth. My love for the country gets deeper.

I've been trying to get study loan from our government to pursue MBA in Newcastle, unfortunately I was few days too old for the qualifying age (I'm not that old though - only 36). I don't have the skill sets required by Australian Government. 

I graduated with a Diploma in Executive Secretaryship from a local university in 1999. Since then I've been working as a Personal Assistant to the top level managements in various industries and portfolios (event management, sports, chemicals, banking, public relation etc). Currently working as an Executive Secretary to CEO with a French company in Kuala Lumpur. 

Recently, a Brisbane based nursing college offered me a job, but I must go there on tourist visa. After 3 months they will evaluate whether to sponsor my work visa. I am definitely not going to do that. 

My last but not least hope for now is to do my MBA in Kuala Lumpur and targeting to pursue with PhD in Australia with Government loan, which I shouldn't exceed the qualifying age of 40.

I don't know if there is still opportunity for me to find a job in Australia. I really hope someone could tell me something - perhaps something good.

Thank you.

Rofidah


----------

